# Ladies aus dem Raum Köln (Ost) zum Biken gesucht



## muecke3210 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche Frauen, die wie ich nicht immer alleine fahren wollen.
Fahre regelmäßig im Königsforst, bin aber für alles offen.

Gruß
Nina


----------



## AnjaR (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nina,
ich wohne in Seelscheid. Wenn Du Lust hast mal raus ins Hügelige zu kommen, können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren. Ich fahre die Woche über eher vormittags. Am WE dann so, wie es sich ergibt.
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nina,

SportsInTeam bietet regelmäßig Touren ausschließlich für weibliche Biker an. Die nächste Tour gibt's am 27. Februar.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Rieke (29. März 2010)

Hi Nina,

suchst Du immer noch Mädels für ne Tour durch den Königsforst? Ich wär dabei ;-)
Ich komm aus Bergsich Gladbach - von daher ist es bis zum Königsforst nicht all zu weit.
Sollen wir mal für nächste Woche einen Tag ausmachen? Wie wärs zum Beispiel mit Donnerstag oder Freitag?
Ich kann ab ca. 18.00 Uhr, wenn ich pünktlich Schluss machen kann - 18.30 Uhr wär mich lieber, da es etwas Sicherheitspuffer bietet.

Würd mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine unterwegs sein müsste-
Liebe Grüße. Rieke


----------

